# Would you pick up "Deez Nuts?"



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

No. That joke was old 10 years ago. Super Lame. The mark of a moron.


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

ignored a "spicy rico" once and enough 1 letter names to fill an alphabet

i like to screenshot females riders & upload to deepfake sites i kid i kid


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I’d pick up deeze nuts! Cat sounds hilarious!


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Assuming by the Drop Off button that you did.


----------



## michael7227 (Oct 29, 2016)

He's in Vegas spotted on the strip a week or two ago.

Had an ping me, accepted then looked harder at name.

Cancelled.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Depending on neighborhood. If i do pick them up I ask them to change the name on the app. All the fake names have been receptive to updating it although I don't know if they ever do. 
Honestly, Uber needs to pull the name from the credit card on file and not give the option of inputting whatever


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

240BIGWINO said:


> View attachment 327029


You did. So dem ur nutz


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

240BIGWINO said:


> View attachment 327029


Absolutely. 
But only after I drop off Mike Hunt!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

240BIGWINO said:


> View attachment 327029


Did you Shuffle Deez Nuts?

If anyone in history deserved a @240BIGWINO call it's this one?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I'd accept, drive to the location, roll my window down and ask him/her if they think this is a joke. Then I'll wait out the timer and shuffle. I'll probably get the same ping. Rinse and repeat. If it's indeed a joke, I'm the one who'll get the last laugh.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

Why don’t you want to service Deez Nuts, a valued member of the Lyft community?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Idgaf what the name is, all I see is a ride..


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Idgaf what the name is, all I see is a ride..


A $3.00 ride with no tip and a bad rating for you. Yeah sure, that's totally worth it.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

On a Shared, at that? Rii-i-i-i-i-i-i-i-i-i-i-i-i-i-i-i-i-i-i-i-i-i-i-i-ghhhhhhhhhhhhhhtttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt.........................................


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Always try Cd's joke



240BIGWINO said:


> View attachment 327029


That is a 19 year old college student, who could be possibly funny


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

mbd said:


> Always try Cd's joke
> 
> 
> That is a 19 year old college student, who could be possibly funny


You'd pick up any bum of the streets wouldn't you, mbd? Please be my guest. Give them a free ride while you're at it. After all, it's your community.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

That is possibly a college kid, privileged background.( seen few and they joke around)
Deez nuts is a joke... ask any college kid.



lowcountry dan said:


> You'd pick up any bum of the streets wouldn't you, mbd? Please be my guest. Give them a free ride while you're at it. After all, it's your community.


Bum??? Possibly , but I can assure you, that people also have bum like names for you...?


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes, Deez Nutz is a joke from about 20 years ago. Was never funny, still isn't, unless you're 15 years old.


----------



## JLaw1719 (Apr 11, 2017)

Wow, a Shared ride. What a surprise.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Not me -- I once got a trip from " Serial Killer "at 10:30 pm.
Couldn't cancel that one fast enough.


----------



## Normanite (Jun 28, 2017)

I declined a ping from "." A few months ago.



25rides7daysaweek said:


> Idgaf what the name is, all I see is a ride..


Out of curiosity, what's your rating?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Normanite said:


> I declined a ping from "." A few months ago.
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, what's your rating?


Currently 4.92 on uber and 5.00 on lyft. I'm coming up on 20000 rides in 2 1/2 years...


----------



## Normanite (Jun 28, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Currently 4.92 on uber and 5.00 on lyft. I'm coming up on 20000 rides in 2 1/2 years...


Post screencaps


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> I once got a trip from " Serial Killer "at 10:30 pm.


What was his rating?


----------



## Normanite (Jun 28, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> motorboat a bums ass LOL


That explains the perfect Lyft rating


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

Normanite said:


> That explains the perfect Lyft rating


It's easy to have a perfect Lyft rating. They only consider past hundred rides and will remove bad ratings if you know which rider left them.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Normanite said:


> Post screencaps


You think I'm a performing monkey for your amusement? 
Make good use of yourself and 
go motorboat a bums ass...


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Invisible said:


> What was his rating?


-------------------
It was a she arranging a ride for a friend. Did not notice the rating.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> -------------------
> It was a she arranging a ride for a friend. Did not notice the rating.


I hope she thought his nickname was funny and doesn't know something sinister about her friend.

To the OP,

I wouldn't pickup Deez Nuts. I also didn't pick up Mr. Big, Big Daddy or my favorite, Mr.


----------



## Unkar's Muffins (Mar 9, 2017)

I picked up "rapeyporn" one time. Deez Nutz, no problem.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Invisible said:


> I hope she thought his nickname was funny and doesn't know something sinister about her friend.
> 
> To the OP,
> 
> I wouldn't pickup Deez Nuts. I also didn't pick up Mr. Big, Big Daddy or my favorite, Mr.


---------
The nick name was hers. I cancelled the ride. People who use pseudo names like that one are not getting in my car at 10 pm


----------



## Ms. Collette (Feb 26, 2016)

Didn't pick up "Cacaine."


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Heck no! But LOL for the joke if I saw it at 2:30 AM


----------

